# how do i pass a hair test??



## depetreono (Oct 23, 2011)

job im applying for does a hair test after you pass your interview. this is a job were ill be good for life. this is extremely seriouse. iv been told a hair test goes back 6 months. im far from a heavy smoker but i have smoked not even a month ago!!! please help!!!!


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought hair follicle tests weren't allowed anymore.
hmm.
Also could have sworn, hair tests will always be positive once done a drug, think it includes marijuana.

However, not knowing much on this subject I came across this site.

hxxp://www.passthetest.com/pass_hair_follicle_drug_tests/phfdt.htm

Hope it helps, and good luck~


----------



## Roddy (Oct 24, 2011)

Nair....


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 24, 2011)

:yeahthat: lol


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2011)

good luck


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 24, 2011)

I think there is a shampoo you can get.  If you check on the Hightimes site you can find something to help you pass.  Good luck.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2011)

a strand of hair is the same as a snapshot of time---closest to the scalp is the beginning---its end is the oldest---sample they take is about 1/2" and is supposed to be taken closest to the scalp---there are shampoos---not sure how effective they are---also heard of dyes and bleaches to strip out all signs of thc---average hair growth is about 1" per month---IMO if you were to quit for a couple weeks, get the dead ends cut, use the shampoos & dyes you would increase your chance of passing---good luck


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a heads up they can remove hair from anywhere on your body just so you know... eye brow, legs, armpits, chest, back etc....  so you'd have to nair yourself head to toe...


----------



## depetreono (Oct 24, 2011)

my hair is short. but ill get a good trim before and invest in the shampoo and just wash my whole body with it just in case. im not very hairy so shouldnt be to big of a deal. thanks guys. thought i was a done for. now i feel confident.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2011)

I would not feel confident....   its _*very hard*_ to pass a hair test....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2011)

BALD is Beautiful  


But I supose they would get hair somewher else:doh:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 25, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> I would not feel confident....   its _*very hard*_ to pass a hair test....



:yeahthat:


----------



## depetreono (Oct 25, 2011)

ill give it atleast a month with no smoking. and with the shampoo and a couple hair cuts i did everything in my power.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 26, 2011)

The only test I have not passed on mj is the hair test as they are expensive and heard they can go as far back as 2 years and getting a haircut will not work as they usually take hair from the arm or leg. If it were me and I really needed the job, after not smoking a month, I would take roddys advice on the nair or any hair removal system. some weeks before the test nair everything but the top of your head. your gonna wanna have your wife or someone help you get rid of underarm neck body leg hair for sure. make sure you do it a week or two before the interview so you have some arm hair for them to pull. id get a nice haircut but not bald, lol freshly cut hair might trick them into taking from the freshly grown arm hair ;] Not sure what to do about the eye brows though, lol hope that shampoo works I guess.  anyways I hope this works for you and good luck at your interview! Going through all this ordeal because you use medicinal herbs that have been used for thousands of years. I love our country just not the idiots in charge,but we can change this we just have to fight for it. VOTE THEM OUT, how ever many ppl that voted for obama should have done some research on ron paul.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 26, 2011)

dude if you walk in there w/ no hair they wont have to test you as they will know you are guilty.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 27, 2011)

:yeahthat: My suggestion was strictly tongue-in-cheek and not intended as a serious solution!


----------



## getnasty (Oct 27, 2011)

Even between the cheeks. They do go there.

-nasty


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2011)

They are gonna know yur hiding something by shaving your entire body.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 27, 2011)

just tell em your an olympic swimmer...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> just tell em your an olympic swimmer...lol



:giggle:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 27, 2011)

not heard of any hair follicle test that used hair from the head or from any 'public' area.  they say that hair is contaminated by environment.  they go for crotch and 'dark area' hair.  cutting/shaving your hair will not beat the test - they jerk out full hairs by the roots -- hence the name 'hair follicle' test.  if you are shaved clean they simply will note a suspicion about why and then ask you to come back in a few weeks to a month.  

shampoo will not help either.  you cannot wash, treat or clean a hair follicle.  you could take a bath in Nair and they will just wait until some hair grows back; and it will give them the same result anyway.

hair follicle tests are evil.


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 28, 2011)

We had a guy apply for a high security job who was also a professional body builder...they remove ALL their hair...he could not supply a sample so he was denied the job.

If they are serious enough about the job to do the hair test, you will not be able to cheat past it.


----------



## greenjoe (May 9, 2012)

just tell them you were at a party last night and there were people smoking pot..and it must have stuck to my hair.....Hey it worked for that canadian snow boarder years back....lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> just tell them you were at a party last night and there were people smoking pot..and it must have stuck to my hair.....Hey it worked for that canadian snow boarder years back....lol



Unfortunately, that excuse will not work.  What they test for is not ON the hair, but IN the hair.


----------



## greenjoe (May 9, 2012)

thank god i work for myself....
but that also has it's pro's and con's....but i know i will pass my drug test....lol


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 9, 2012)

I realize this is a very old thread but I'll throw in my two cents worth as it is personal experience and deals with exactly the topic.

I was told a couple of days ahead that a hair test would be administered for employment for a new job. This was my first job after going back to college at an advanced age. I had stopped smoking every day while I was in college but was still a semi-regular smoker.

I called NORML on their pay-by-the-minute advice line (don't know if they still have that) and was given the name of a shampoo. This was shampoo that life guards use to leech the chlorine out of their hair. 

First thing I did was go get a haircut-very short, maybe 2 inches long-the "Spike" look. Then I purchased the shampoo ( and I cannot remember the name of if for the life of me-sorry!) and after trimming my body hair short everywhere, I shampooed the crap out of every hair on my body like 12 times or more over 2 days. 

They sent me to a contracted company and the tech removed some hair FROM MY HEAD and I passed. Simple as that. I guess it helped that I was not a daily smoker at that time. 

Now the tech did tell me that if head hair wasn't available they would take it from wherever they could find it. So that part is probably still true. My story is from 1996 or so. But to anyone facing a hair test, it's not a slam dunk that you'll fail. By taking some measures you can at least give yourself a fighting chance. 

And to the point about "they'll know if you come in with short hair on your head and all over your body". Most likely it'll be a different company than your employer giving the test. They won't know and most likely could give a crap what your hair looks like. 

AG


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

Tells yual what yu can do be a secret be workin for some guess dependin on type job yual goin for but what yual do is leave all yur hair in place and go hangout to the streets with the less fortunate then yual goes into the interview be sayin how yual spend yur free time helpin homeless folk and street folk less fortunate and didnt yual pick up this nasty case of combined head lice crabs and infectious scappies yual have a doctors pointment to get treated next week. They be impressed that yual volenteer to help less fortunate and be worried bit bout touchin yual at this point and may just forgo or to least by you some time. When yual done go and get the stuff to treat yur condition from the pharmecy but come to good old backwoods if yual need home remedies to cure what itches ya. Good luck the job and yup I knows this aint to bad idea at all is it got ya thinkin 

BWD


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2012)

> come to good old backwoods if yual need home remedies to cure what itches ya.


shave one half, then light the other half on fire and stab 'em with an ice pick when the fire flushes em outta' the brush? I suppose?...:rofl:


----------



## dman1234 (May 9, 2012)

im sure its been said, but a can of cream and a razor should help, no?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> shave one half, then light the other half on fire and stab 'em with an ice pick when the fire flushes em outta' the brush? I suppose?...:rofl:


 

Yual ever put fire to the crack yur *** hick? aint funny tell yual what I thought one night by the fire be funny to be makin one these things kids call think it was blue angel well lets just say the old scivies didnt even make the first hot stick smolderin when the flame lept out big nough to flame whole but yur leg through and left the hairs melted and to keepin me arse sealed shut had to explain to wife what I did stupid as she worked the bowie cuttin them part again. Fire and arse hairs dont mix.

BWD


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2012)

rrrrrip and tear bwd... rip and tear....


----------



## dman1234 (May 9, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> just tell them you were at a party last night and there were people smoking pot..and it must have stuck to my hair.....Hey it worked for that canadian snow boarder years back....lol



well, Kinda,  they took his medal away and gave it back a few days later, i will tell him you said hi.:hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> rrrrrip and tear bwd... rip and tear....


 

Tear be bout right! Be might few of em ifin I remember correct still makes me cry thinkin bout today

BWD


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 11, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that excuse will not work.  What they test for is not ON the hair, but IN the hair.




Ross Rebagliati


----------



## PassMama (Nov 10, 2020)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:


> not heard of any hair follicle test that used hair from the head or from any 'public' area.  they say that hair is contaminated by environment.  they go for crotch and 'dark area' hair.  cutting/shaving your hair will not beat the test - they jerk out full hairs by the roots -- hence the name 'hair follicle' test.  if you are shaved clean they simply will note a suspicion about why and then ask you to come back in a few weeks to a month.
> 
> shampoo will not help either.  you cannot wash, treat or clean a hair follicle.  you could take a bath in Nair and they will just wait until some hair grows back; and it will give them the same result anyway.
> 
> hair follicle tests are evil.


I just passed a follicle test. A user of many drugs I was scared af when I was told I needed to take one. They cut as closely to the scalp as possible they don’t pluck anything out. I used the macujo method


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 10, 2020)

Uhm... I think someone got taken or confused. Never heard of any head hair being taken for a follicle test because head hair is naturally contaminated by the environment. And the name of the test is a "hair follicle" because it uses just that - the hair follicle; which is the root 'submerged bulb' at the bottom of the hair. There are all sort of fake and misleading 'hair follicle' tests which claim to be accurate using just regular head hair and do not even use a hair follicle!

Remember when Britney Spears shaved all the hair off her body? She did it to ->try<- to best a hair follicle test. It did not work.


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2020)

All I know is ...... I scored HIGH on my drug test.....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 10, 2020)

I love how Britney Spears has been used to resurrect an almost 10 year old thread. Kudos.

My neighbor had to do that. He shaved his head a month before the test hoping he would get new, cleaner hair to grow... He got the job, but I'm not sure that marijuana was the employers primary concern. No real way to beat that test that I am aware of.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey Chad - buddy it was not me who resurrected this old dead thread! But she is about as well known now as this thread so it was in context (smile).


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 10, 2020)

I got excited when I saw the SSSC in your name and stopped there to reminisce about the Super Sativa Seed Club. Now that you point it out, I should have expected it to be the first post by a new user. Seems to be the MO. But really, the Britney Spears reference was awesome. I instantly got the image of the famous b&w photo of her shaving her head. Classic!


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2020)

True story.....Drafted in my early days into the Army.  All I wanted was to be a "Long Haired Country Boy".  So, I was looking for every way out possible.  I found out we were gonna get drug tested the next day.  Well, needless to say all my buddies were in a panic to try and get everything our of their system I went the other way.  The next morning I took Valium. speed and smoked!!   I was willing to take a less than honorable discharge to get the fock out of there......  Pricks never said a word.  

So, I mean it when I said  I scored HIGH on the only drug test I have ever taken.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

You poor Bastard


----------

